# TESCO fuel at rip off prices!



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I have in my possession 3 coupons for 5p off a litre fuel so I thought I had better spend one but knew that the Tesco by me was selling petrol at 115.9p . Near where I work it is 109.0 but it is not Tesco so pointless using the coupon there then but price would work out the same even with 5p off!

Driving into Cardiff today I intended to use one of the coupons there so I called in TO first Tesco on the outskirts and it was 112.9. Not CHEAP ENOUGH.
Called into check Asda price down the road in Cardiff Bay and it was 106.9 and with my 2p off a litre using the Asda visa card I purchased at 104.9 then. diesel was 115.9. On the way out of Cardiff (A470) Tesco were selling at 110.9 and back home then it had dropped to 114.9.

Tesco prices are crazy as they are not consistent and even with 5p off I can get it cheaper at Asda.

Some will say you get Tesco points but this does not equate to the savings you can make elsewhere.

As a point of interest how much is unleaded and diesel at a Tesco near you.?

Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Walked past it this morning - 123.9  

Gerald


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Here in East Leeds its £110.9 for unleaded and £119.9 for diesel but Asda and Morrisons are now down to £106.0 unleaded not sure what diseasal is!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Not much help I know but Diesel in Luxembourg is 1.14 euro at every petrol station :?


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Not much help I know but Diesel in Luxembourg is 1.14 euro at every petrol station :?


Still 1.14? It was that about a month ago, thought it would have dropped by now

Doug


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

It's 106.99 here, at Morrisons and Asda, nearest tesco is in Cumbernauld and I think it is 109, however if Asda is same price as here I suspect Testicles will lower their price to match as they are right next door to each other. Hope it is cos have got some vouchers meself and that will make it 101 ish!!


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Dunmow, Essex


115.9 Petrol less 5p voucher

125.9 Diesel less 5p voucher

Yep rip off but I always knew Tesco were rip off merchants.


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi I would not put supermarket petrol in my lawnmower ! I always use BP or Shell premium 97 it makes a world of difference.My 92 Harmony returns late 20s to the gallon and is as smooth as silk,if I cannot get 97 then I put in redex additive.
Wyn.


----------



## 108154 (Nov 8, 2007)

This week the diesel price in Luxembourg was €1.147 generally, but found it at €1.125 at a Cora supermarket near to Mondercange. Prices still vary wildly here in France.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

wynthesurfer said:


> Hi I would not put supermarket petrol in my lawnmower ...................
> Wyn.


I seem to remember a long debate some time ago in which we were reliably informed, by those in the delivery tanker business, that "it all comes out of the same depot storage tank".

Looks like we may be revisiting the subject


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hello,

I have mentioned this before. Tesco Stockport right on Junction 1, 26&27 of the M60 there forecourt prices are often 5p a litre dearer than their Droylesden store two junctions up. However, the Droylesden store is not near the motorway Junction but does have many other Service Stations nearby.

Unleaded prices here in Cheshire/Lancs range from 106.9p to 114.9p

Trev.


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

If it all comes from the same source then why did Morrisons have problems some time ago at different filling stations ? Having been in the trade (now out thank god) I would not put 2 star in any car that I have owned and putting normal unleaded in is just about the same.
Wyn.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

the mad thing in the Cardiff area is the wild variations in prices.
Today Tesco Bridgend 1.249 Texaco next door 1.239 30 miles down the road in newport all garages seem to be 1.189 !!! So If you goto asda and have and asda credit card that makes 1.169 ! a full 8p a litre less than tescos !!


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Diesel prices: what gets me is a lot of people moan about the high price of fuel YET you still see them driving into the most expensive stations in the area if you want 2p + off a litre of fuel go further along the road, in Edinburgh I drive a short distance along the same road most days 118.9 two minutes later 122.9 Two days ago I drove back from Aberdeen with my mate he has a company fuel card restricted to certain stations Aberdeen was 118.9 going down the the A9 the truck stop services which is the only one that accepts the fuel card 138.9 and guess what the place was busy with truckers! Iam all for the truckers but where is the sense in stopping here for expensive fuel. By the way I was in Morrisons supermarket in Gibraltar a couple of weeks ago 81 pence a litre, and dont get me started on the price of drinks, sandwiches and sweets in filling stations, remember 5 for a £1 well TUFF your only getting 3.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

This always amazes me, Near here the is a Texaco thats just off the motorway, always rammed with trucks and delivery vans 
Price still over 1.30 !!!! does anyone know if the get a better rate when they use their fuel cards ?


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

I dont know where savings on cards come in about but when I had a Esso fuel card and working in Wales, could I find an Esso you try Google, Esso Wales it lists all the stations near Wales thats right we had to drive into England each day to fill up!!!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

What annoys me is our local tesco gives you vouchers for 5P a litre off petrol

But it doesn't have a bloody petrol station :roll: :roll:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Local Tesco's is 1.219, but all the other stations ( Esso/Asda etc) all charge the same. However we get the tesco vouchers so that gives 4 times the value when using Euro Tunnel :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Fatalhud, you do not have too use the the voucher in the store/petrol station you got it from, we got one in Limavady, N. Ireland and used it in Tesco Carlisle 2 weeks later.

Bob


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Never use our voucher in our local Tesco as they have no competition nearby. Sometimes its even cheaper to fill up on the motorway services! As you say Bob IT IS WORTH TRAVELLING AROUND. oFF IN THE VAN NEXT WEEKEND SO WILL DO A SESRCH on petrol prices.com to find cheapest Tesco and Asda on route. 100 litres makes you look around for the cheapest. May find again that it is cheaper at Asda even with that 5p coupon.

Chris


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

wynthesurfer said:


> Hi I would not put supermarket petrol in my lawnmower ! I always use BP or Shell premium 97 it makes a world of difference.My 92 Harmony returns late 20s to the gallon and is as smooth as silk,if I cannot get 97 then I put in redex additive.
> Wyn.


We often hear this type of comment which I find hard to accepts as many people who work at or very near petrol distribution centres tell us that virtually all suppliers of fuel have their tankers queuing up at the same terminals.

Some of the older engines need higher octane fuel and the addition of Redex helps to keep valves clean (so we are told).

I have tried different "makes" of fuel in my car (petrol) and van (diesel) and cannot find the slightest difference is drivability or fuel consumption. I always use and always have used supermarket fuel (where ever available) and I have never had a problem

One final point - if the poster always uses the same fuel how can he compare it to other fuels?


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Because I have used other fuel !!!


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Is there no web site for fuel prices in the UK?
We have one here in BELGIUM FUEL
On It it gives the official price and then lists prices for most fuel stations in any area.
At the moment the cheapest in my area is 1.115 Euro for diesel. and 1.32 fro petrol. That's about 91p and 107p about with the awful rate currently.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco fuel*

Hi

I took on some diesel at Tesco in Batley today - no idea of the price.

When I was driving through Burton on Trent, I did notice that unleaded was 2p per litre cheaper a the Shell station - directly opposite Tesco in Burton.

The cheapest fuel I have seen today was 116p for diesel on the Derby ring road.

Russell


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

tonyt said:


> wynthesurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I would not put supermarket petrol in my lawnmower ...................
> ...


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Never thought that I would stir up a hornets nest with my comments ! I speak only from my own experience as I would never comment on anybody elses.If you google "supermarket petrol " it says that indeed it comes from the same source but that the additives used can be different.I have used supermarket fuel but after stopping using it have found that my vehicle runs a lot better and is more fuel efficient, that is my own "personal" finding so will stick to my "own" experience.Wyn.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Garage where I work was 109.9 this morning and on the way home it had dropped 3p to 106.9. Trouble is they say on the news that price of oil has gone up again today! Look out.
Chris


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Duplicate posting - sorry


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

wynthesurfer said:


> Hi I would not put supermarket petrol in my lawnmower ! I always use BP or Shell premium 97 it makes a world of difference.My 92 Harmony returns late 20s to the gallon and is as smooth as silk,if I cannot get 97 then I put in redex additive.
> Wyn.


I was at a Morrisons last month just as they were getting a delivery not a Morrisons tanker, but a BP one....I myself use Morrison or Asda where I can, Diesel £1.16 (depending where you are), petrol £1.05 and LPG .54p.

I think that BP is a rip off and only use thier petrol stations if I need the toilet. each to thier own.

ps there was an article in the paper during the week regarding 'Super Fuels' apparantly for the difference they make if any, they are not worth the extra cost


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I filled up today at Tescos at 106.9p. I'm quite satisfied with that, and always fail to see why people "go off on one" using the phrase "Rip-off" when actually there are zillions of more expensive fuel stations around. Possibly more to do with a Tesco prejudice, to which of course one is perfectly entitled?

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> I filled up today at Tescos at 106.9p. I'm quite satisfied with that, . . . . .
> Dougie.


So would I be!!  

Where was that Dougie - it's 3p cheaper than here. 

If it's less than 500 miles I'll drive up and fill my tank. Can't miss a bargain like that!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> If it's less than 500 miles I'll drive up and fill my tank.


It's less than 500 miles.  Not telling though, else the queue will be hopeless.

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Humour (?) based on fact Dougie.

We had a garage in our village - about 50 yards away, and with a little shop as well. Very convenient it was too.

It went bust a few years ago and the owner told me it was mostly because so many locals would rather drive the 12 miles into town to save a penny per gallon, never considering that they had used half a gallon getting there (about £2.00 then) in order to save less than 25p.

Not sure if this was the whole story, but it was certainly true of a lot of the daft beggars. And who were first to wail and moan when the garage finally closed???


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> who was first to wail and moan when the garage finally closed???


The owner? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > who was first to wail and moan when the garage finally closed???
> ...


I doubt it Dougie.

There are eight posh houses on the site now!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> There are eight posh houses on the site now!! :roll: :roll:


 :lol:

Dougie.


----------

